# Vuze: MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME not set



## notooth (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello,

Vuze gives me this error on the Vuze StudioHD Network page:

```
No more handles [Unknown Mozilla path (MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME not set)]
```

Can anyone help?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2019)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

